# Skill assessment



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

I hold a degree in medical biochemistry, worked 2 years as a programme manager in a primary health organisation and wish to submit an application for skilled assessment. I ask if i can submit an application for assessment as a primary health organisation manager or is it only for medicine degree holders.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Manager11 said:


> I hold a degree in medical biochemistry, worked 2 years as a programme manager in a primary health organisation and wish to submit an application for skilled assessment. I ask if i can submit an application for assessment as a primary health organisation manager or is it only for medicine degree holders.


Hi,

You can check in Skilled Occupation List if your occupation exists. If it does you can get your experience and qualifications assessed by the assessing authority mentioned. If the skill assessment is positive, you can go ahead and submit EOI for 189 visa provided you have 60 or more points in total.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/sol/

Thanks


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

^^^^^ Thanks for your swift response, the occupation exist and it is vetassess but just want to be sure if my qualification is highly relevant to that occupation.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Manager11 said:


> ^^^^^ Thanks for your swift response, the occupation exist and it is vetassess but just want to be sure if my qualification is highly relevant to that occupation.


You can check on their site for more information:
General Occupations (Skills Assesssment for Migration) - VETASSESS


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

*skill assessment*

Please, Can you read this and tell me how you understand it. This is from vetassess.

The*role*of*Medical*Administrator*is*usually*the*most*senior*medical*management
position*in*a*hospital*or*hospital*department.*They*may*also*be*known*by*other*titles
such*as*Medical*Manager,*Director*of*Clinical*Services,*and*Director*of*Medical
Services.
Medical*administration*is*administration*or*management*utilising*the*medical*and
clinical*knowledge,*skill,*and*judgement*of*a*registered*medical*practitioner,*and
capable*of*affecting*the*health*and*safety*of*the*public*or*any*person*(RACMA).
A*highly*relevant*field*of*study*is*Medicine.*Medical*Administrators*may*also*hold
additional*higher*qualifications*in*Health*Administration*and*Public*Health.
Please*note*that*this*occupation*is*at*a*higher*skill*level*and*tasks*are*different*to
practicing*physicians,*medical*officers,*nursing*managers,*interns,*administrative
hospital*staff*and*non-hospital*practice*managers.
Other*managers*in*health*care*settings*may*better*fit*under*other*related*occupations
and*therefore*would*not*be*assessed*positively*for*this*occupation.*These*other
occupations*include*134213*Primary*Health*Organisation*Manager,*which*covers*outof-hospital
health*services,*and*134299*Health*and*Welfare*Services*Managers*nec,
which*includes*Directors*of*Health*Professional*Services*not*elsewhere*classified


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

Please manage to read it that way. Thanks


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Manager11 said:


> Please manage to read it that way. Thanks


Read this:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

*Code 134213 PRIMARY HEALTH ORGANISATION MANAGER* is the occupation I believe you should nominate and get assessment. 

However, I am not sure if your degree in biochemistry would be considered to match up with your experience and skills.

You can make use of the advisory service from VETASSESS to make a informed decision about your skills assessment application: Advisory Service (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS


----------



## cynfa (Mar 30, 2016)

Manager11 said:


> Please manage to read it that way. Thanks


Hi ,

Just wondering did u get a positive result on skill assessment??
As I am in similar situations..
Im working in as a health programme administrator..and with Bachelor of Health Science/Commerce..

It would be great if you can let me know if u manage to get a positive result..


----------



## cynfa (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Manger11

I know this is a old post, and hope u still here..

Just wondering did u manage to get a positive result on the skill assessment?

As I am at the similar position as u..
I was worked as a health Programme Administrator with a Bachelor of Health Science/Commerce.

I would like to lodge my skill assessment under the Primary Health Organisation Manager, as that was the closest job I can find on SOL

It would be great if u can update whether u pass the skill assessment or not..

Thanks
Cynthialane:


----------



## cynfa (Mar 30, 2016)

sorry the system error


----------



## Henda (Apr 19, 2016)

Manager11 said:


> I hold a degree in medical biochemistry, worked 2 years as a programme manager in a primary health organisation and wish to submit an application for skilled assessment. I ask if i can submit an application for assessment as a primary health organisation manager or is it only for medicine degree holders.


Dear manager 

I hold a medical degree and I worked as a primary health care organization manager for three years over seas 

I would like to apply to your same job ,, and I want to know how it worked for you and if any advices you can offer for me


----------



## oc3 (Aug 12, 2016)

hello,

have you gotten assessed by vetassess?


----------



## Neha_G (Jan 28, 2018)

cynfa said:


> Hi Manger11
> 
> I know this is a old post, and hope u still here..
> 
> ...


Hi cynfa,

My husband recently submitted his documents for skill assessment under 'Primary Health Organization Manager'. It would be great if you could share your experience. Did you get a positive assessment?How long did the process take?

Regards, 

Neha


----------

